# Limit Broadband Usage



## baiju (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a BSNL night unlimited 2mbps plan. The free data usage is 1.5GB. I have been using it carefully so as not to cross the limit. However, this month the usage exceeded by around 700MB. Is there any software (freeware better) which can monitor data usage and alert/block the connection after a set limit (1.5GB)? The software should allow network traffic between 2am and 8am irrespective of this limit.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 23, 2011)

When I used to have this plan i crossed the limit by 2 gb sometimes.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 23, 2011)

Well there is no Limiting SOftware but I use Boradband Usage Meter to check usage everyday.


----------



## baiju (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies. I actually check data usage through sms and shaplus tool. However some one used the connection without knowing the limit while I was away for a few days.


----------

